# Adult Stores in Kyushu?



## LozaEre

Hi, 

Are there any adult shops in Kyushu, south of Fukuoka City? 

Thanks.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

LozaEre said:


> Hi, Are there any adult shops in Kyushu, south of Fukuoka City? Thanks.


What kind of smut are you after?


----------



## LozaEre

Not smut - rather, items that might be useful to young female expats currently living alone. 

We've managed to Google in Japanese and found a fairly big store in Kumamoto City, but if there's anything farther south than that I'd be happy to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Don Quixote in Shibuya had a reasonable adult department if I remember correctly.. Guess Don Quixote is down your way too?


----------



## larabell

You might also try Amazon.co.jp -- they have a lot of stuff and will generally ship next-day for free if it's something they stock (as opposed to a 3rd-party seller).


----------



## jrwelker

*LovePieceClub?*

LovePieceClub (in Tokyo) is a women-run business selling all sorts of sex toys/goods aimed at women. They have a limited English website and do mail order. (I'm a newbie so I can't post links but just google the name and the word English and it'll pop right up.) They might be more expensive than Amazon, but it's a great business and they're certainly more likely to be able to give you suggestions on what might work best for you.


----------

